# John Matthew Adams



## looneylectrics (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi,
I'm in search of my Great Grandfather (I think) on my Grandparents marriage certificate my Grandfather had listed his father John Matthew Adams as a Master Mariner which I didn't really believe but I have found a John Matthew Adams on Lloyds Captains List so I am now ready to adopt him.

He is listed as
Adams, John Matthew b.Ramsgate 1857 C08829 S Shields 1885 vol. 28 1885-1887; vol. 43 1888,1895; vol. 58 no voyages listed; vol. 73 1904,1906

Where are these volumes held and do they contain the names of the ships under his command.

I am flying into Heathrow on Monday March 28th to have a look in the National Archives at Kew and then going down to Southampton to look up my grandad and then on to Yorkshire to be with my kids for a couple of weeks. Is there anywhere else I should be looking. I am hoping to find my Grandads pouch in Kew or Southampton Philip Arthur Adams Dis A 549181 Ships Cook from at least 1908 till 1927.

I have so many bits of paper and looked at so many sites my head is spinning, I'm on the point of being overwhelmed.

I thank you for any help you can give me.

Looneylectrics.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

These are now held by London Metropolitan Archives

http://www.cityoflondon.gov.uk/Corp...d_archives/Events/LloydsCaptainsRegisters.htm


----------

